#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Servidor Radius pra que serve???

## Giovani.couto

Olá galera gostaria de sanar algumas duvidas minhas e espero que possam me ajudar!

1) Quais as finalidades dele?
2) Qual vantagem posso ter com ele ?
3) Ouvi dizer que ele gera relatório como o sarg isso e verídico ?

Obrigado a todos !

----------


## alexandrecorrea

servidor radius eh um servidor de autenticação centralizado, vários hardwares e softweres tem suporte a autenticação via radius onde voce tera apenas um unico cadastro...

alguns exemplos de uso:

- autenticação de usuarios web
- autenticação de MAC ADDRES em access points wireless

----------


## Giovani.couto

Obrigado Alexandre !

Olha só eu tava achando que ele também serviria para fazer relatório de acessos dos clientes mas pelo jeito não dá !
minha estrutura ta com um mk em pppoe e um slackware fazendo squid só que não to conseguindo fazer a lista de ips chegar ate o squid ..já tentei Proxy parent mas não fica bom ....você tem alguma dica ?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

o radius gera uma tabela de registros com as conexoes.... bytes enviados/recebidos .. hora/data de conexao.. ip usado, mac utilizado... da pra gerar um relatorio com isso... tipo extrato de uso..

----------


## Giovani.couto

ok ! Mas fora isso não consigo saber quais saites foram acessados né ?
Teria como Mudar o tipo de registro no mikrotik para que possa ser gerado o relatorio de acessos por ip ?
ouvi falar do myauth sera que ele e bom para fazer autentição pppoe e gerar relatorio tipo o sarg ?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

sarg gera relatorios baseados nos acessos do squid.. mas pra provedor isso nao deve ser feito, entra na parte de privacidade do usuario...

o radius na tabela de accouting, voce pode filtrar por ip, por usuario ou mac.. ou qualquer outro campo que tenha..

----------


## Giovani.couto

Sei que e errado mas ....



Digamos que eu tenha um pedófolo na rede e a federal venha bater na minha porta como vou identificar o meliante?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

ele vai ter a data de acesso e o ip.. ai vc pesquisa no radius..  :Smile: 

nao existe lei que me obrigue a gravar o que os usuarios acessaram, esta em julgamento.. ta naquela .. vai num vai..
mas tendo o ip gravado que eh o comum de se fazer da pra saber...

----------


## Giovani.couto

ok ok ... deixa eu ver se entendi o radius vai criar uma lista de ip´s que o usuario acessou ? e vai junto a hora e a data ?

Alexandre voce usa radius ?

----------


## Giovani.couto

Ontem a noite tentei configurar o freeradius 1.1.7 num slack11 e nao consegui sair da parte de criar a tabela (estava usando o tutorial do vivalinux onde ensina a instalar usando o slack 10 freeradius 1.0.1 e mais alguma coisa que nao to lembrado ) então como não consegui, baixei os 4 cds do slack 10 e vou tentar denovo derrepente funcione pois pelo que percebi o o problema tava na versão do mysql ...pois o comando não existia.......
resumindo não manjo nada de radius por isso tantas perguntas pra ver se se enquadra no meu caso.
mas to tentando fazer a coisa fucionar .

Não querendo ser chato mas voce terial algum material pra me dar uma mão ?

----------


## Giovani.couto

Sabe se o radius captura a pagina inicial do cliente ?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

radius eh somente autenticador.. essa captura voce precisa fazer no gateway com regas etc etc...

----------


## Giovani.couto

Ok obrigadão por inquanto vou tentar implementar o radius e ver como fica !!!

----------

